
Show HN: I made a web wrapper for the Spleeter algorithm - manceraio
https://voxremover.com/
======
pcf
Are you allowed to make money using their algorithm? Did you verify that?

------
ipoopatwork
Doesn't work very well for the hip hop track I tried (which has very
repetitive accompaniment). It might be a bit too good to be true
unfortunately.

